# BCD-Sieben Segment Wandler



## breznhans (12 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will bei meiner Facharbeiterprüfung eine Sieben-Segment-Anzeige (2-stellig, sprich insgesamt 14 Segmente) einbauen.
Immer, wenn mein induktiver Sensor anspricht, zählt mein Zähler vorwärts.
Diese Anzeige soll lediglich den aktuellen Zählerstand meines Zählers in der S7 anzeigen.

Nur wie mach ich das am besten?
Ich dachte mir, entweder über ein S7-Programm oder über einen BCD zu 7-Segment-Wandler
das Programm wäre dann ziemlich Umfangreich und würde etliche Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
Oder eben über einen solchen Wandler, jedoch hab ich halt überhaupt keine Ahnung welchen bzw. wo es sowas gibt und ob der dann passt etc.
Vielleicht hat ja wer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht.
Wäre nett, wenn mir dabei jemand (Programmier-)Tipps und Anregungen geben könnte


----------



## crash (12 Mai 2009)

In der Bibliothek gibt es dafür einen Baustein der dir das Bitmuster für deine 7-Segment-Anzeige erzeugt.
TI-S7 Converting Blocks/FC93 (SEG CONVERT)


----------



## breznhans (14 Mai 2009)

darauf sind wir inzwischen auch gekommen
dann mit einem doppelwort raus und in die anzeige rein oder?


----------



## crash (14 Mai 2009)

Den FC einmal anklicken und dann F1 drücken.


----------



## MNBBS (15 Mai 2009)

Hmmm, das erscheint mir doch recht aufwendig. Vor allem bräuchte man doch auch zur jeder 7-Segment-Anzeige sieben Verbindungen von der DO-Baugruppe. Für zwei Anzeigen wären das 14 digitale Ausgänge.

In den Prüfungen der Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik wird seit Jahren eine zweistellige 7-Segmentanzeige verbaut. Der Schaltplan befindet sich in den Bereitstellungsunterlagen, die bei der IHK Stuttgart heruntergeladen werden kann.

Ich würde nur die  (zweimal) vier Bit (BCD-Code) auf die Ausgänge geben und die BCD zu 7-Segment Wandlung hardwaremäßig machen. Ist nur ein IC.

Die Anzeige habe ich schon mehrfach gebaut. Ist einfach unf funktioniert einwandfrei. Das Ausgangsbyte des Zählers kann so auch direkt auf die DO-Baugruppe gelegt werden.


----------

